# Bentley / Lexus



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Well Lexus is in , started yesterday. I can't wait to get my new Bentley son. Counting the days.

Lexus' pedigree is on the GSD pedigree data base, her name is Lexus von Zwinger Lundy

Bentley pedigree:
Pedigree for Sherlinee Guy's Hof Bentley SchH2,CD,HIC,BH,CGC,ASR-EL ,ASR-1
German Shepherd / Bi-Color 
OFA-GS60290E30M-T,DOB 04/24/98 - Team Obedience Winner 2001,National German Shepherd Specialty Show- Perry Ga. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sire
Pike Van Guy's Hof
SchH3, IPO3
DL602978/01 (1-96)
(Bel) ALSH49229
TAT>5E532P
GEB.10/10/95
ZWBR Sire
Tino Von Korbelbach
IP3,S88, HD A
SZ1648925,GRGEW Sire
Bojar de Lupis Fides
SchH3,A-HD
SZ1571802
GRDGEW Sire
Wanko von der maarau
SchH3,FH,IP3
A-HD,SZ1439364
DGRGEW 
Dam
Evi von Korbelbach
SchH3,IP3,FH
A-HD,SZ1459540
GRDGEW 
Dam
Umsa vom Bungalow
SchH3,FH,A-HD
SZ1412391
GRGEWM Sire
Caro vom Allerswald
SchH3,IP3,FH
A-HD 1268996 SBA 
Dam
Pali von Bungalow
SchH3,FH
A-HD,SZ122390
GRSDM 
Dam
Nicky Van Guy's Hof
SchH3,IP3
HD-B
ALSH047114
SWBR Sire
Link von Muikenshof
SchH3,IP3,KKL2
HD-B
LOSH607881
GDRSM Sire
Jago von Nesselbach
IP3,HD-C
SZ1611874 
Dam
Jip von Muikenshof
IP3,HD B
LOSH554192 
Dam
Kate von Haus Moons
IP3,HD B
ALSH036665
GRDGEWM Sire
sagus von Busecker Schloss
SchH3,FH,KKL1
A HD, SZ1410929
DGRBRAM 
Dam
Fame
IP3,HD B
ALSH032277 
Dam
Kayla Dallas CD
DL560803/02
OFA36G Sire
Sherlinee's Dallas v.Clihu CD


C.B. V. Clihu Sire
SEL. CH. Saterhaus McKinley CD Sire
SEL. CH. Hoheneichen Conan Survival
D718902 
Dam
CH. Saterhaus Sheraton 
Dam
Conchos Caper v. Clihu Sire
CH. Cross Timbers Basic 
Dam
Green Oaks Shalimar
D741912 
Dam
Lady Denise II
DL484942/02 Sire
Altenmarkt's Panzer v. Keanel
D923027 Sire
Sohn Vom Altermarkt
SchH3,FH,CD,TD 
Dam
Eventides Bel V. Fuerstenberg 
Dam
Sherlinee's Sassy Cassy Sire
Sir Lancelot Duke Of Artee 
Dam
Lady Jane Of Donnan


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

You gotta hold a pup for me, too, Jerry! :wink: :-D


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

Good luck!! I hope it works out this time. They should be very nice pups if they're anything like their parents.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

congratulations, Jerry! =D> 

I'd go ahead and start doing the testing on Lexus in a few days, just to make sure you don't miss your window for the AI.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

looks nice, cant wait to see how the litter comes out.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm taking her in Thursday for a smear. She came in on the 2nd so that will be day eight. I'm not going to miss this heat cycle. I'll keep taking her until she is right. This breeding will be an AI. Had her hips xrayed today too. I wanted to do it before she came in. She's a little early by my count. The vet said it would surprise him if they didn't come back excellent. Bentley's did but I wasn't expecting her to be too. Odds were against it. He's sending them to the OFA.

I was afraid I may have waited too long. Tell me what you think about this, Does a female in heat have loose joints? I was told this and was worried about what the xrays would show. In her case they looked VERY good. Nice round balls that fit deep in the socket. The balls were nice an round with no flat spots.


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Well Lexus is in , started yesterday. I can't wait to get my new Bentley son. Counting the days.
> 
> Lexus' pedigree is on the GSD pedigree data base, her name is Lexus von Zwinger Lundy
> 
> ...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I took the two of them back in on Friday and again today for the AI. Everything looked good from the two of them. Now we wait and wait and wait. The vet said that in about 5 weeks I can bring her back and he'll see if he can feel anything. My fingers are crossed. I have got to get my male from this litter.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Just curious but why AI over live cover?
Hope you have good luck and get an nice litter.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

He has a knee that he hurt. Pulled an ACL. He will moount but will get off because of the pain. That's the only time it seems to bother him. He's not one to show pain but I'm sure that's whats going on. I don't want live cover that may cause larger problems now or later on. Just trying to keep the boy sound as long as possible.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> He will moount but will get off because of the pain.


this is called sadomasochism...

sorry. couldn't resist...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I like that, very good Tim.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm pleased. I got Lexus' OFA back today and they came back GOOD.


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I'm pleased. I got Lexus' OFA back today and they came back GOOD.


What did you expect ??? ) It's a healthy one ;-)

Robert


----------

